# prendre une râclée



## zinc

Salut.  Je recherche une / des expressions synonymes de "prendre une raclée" ou bien "mettre une raclée".  Pour le contexte c'est au sujet d'une rencontre sportive, un match de rugby en l'occurrence.  "Le Stade français risque de prendre une raclée contre les scarlets." Merci d'avance ...


----------



## DearPrudence

Dans le registre familier, j'ai :
*"se faire écraser"
"se prendre une déculottée"
"se prendre une dérouillée"
"se prendre une taule / une taulée" *
"se faire laminer"
** **"se prendre une branlée" * 

Neutre :
*"se faire battre"
"perdre contre"*

* Bon, j'espère que ce n'est pas un autre expression normande parce que je n'arrive pas à trouver comment ça s'écrit...


----------



## Xence

DearPrudence said:


> Neutre :
> *"se faire battre"*


Mais pour rester dans le contexte de la raclée, il serait plus judicieux d'ajouter "*à plate couture*"  

Belle floppée d'expressions équivalentes que tu nous sers là, DearPrudence!


----------



## Punky Zoé

DearPrudence said:


> *"se prendre une taule / une taulée" *
> *
> * Bon, j'espère que ce n'est pas un autre expression normande parce que je n'arrive pas à trouver comment ça s'écrit...


Si ça peut te rassurer, ça se dit ici aussi  (au fait, à quand l'ouverture d'un forum Normand-français ? )



zinc said:


> Pour le contexte c'est au sujet d'une rencontre sportive, un match de rugby en l'occurrence.  "Le Stade français risque de prendre une raclée contre les scarlets."


L'avantage, c'est que le vocabulaire peut marcher dans les deux sens !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Chez moi on dira plus se prendre une taule qu'une taulée. 
Sinon, pour du rugby viril, j'aime bien « se prendre une sérieuse correction » (qui rejoint aussi la déculottée de DP).


----------



## zinc

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces suggestions, elles vont servir !


----------



## zinc

Punky Zoé said:


> L'avantage, c'est que le vocabulaire peut marcher dans les deux sens !


 Très juste P-Z, et j'avais tout faux dans mes pronostics


----------



## Punky Zoé

Désolée !  (mais pas trop... )


----------



## french.preppy

Est-ce qu'on peut dire, "ils se sont pris *une déculottée/une dérouillée/une taule*"_/ils ont pris une raclée_ (n'importe quel mot) PAR une autre équipe?
Comment servez-vous de ces phrases-là?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

DearPrudence said:


> Dans le registre familier, j'ai :
> *"se faire écraser"*
> *"se prendre une déculottée"*
> *"se prendre une dérouillée"*
> *"se prendre une taule / une taulée" **
> *"se faire laminer"*
> * **"se prendre une branlée" *


 
Se faire ratatouiller, ça marche encore ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

french.preppy said:


> Est-ce qu'on peut dire, "ils se sont pris *une déculottée/une dérouillée/une taule*"_/ils ont pris une raclée_ (n'importe quel mot) PAR une autre équipe?
> Comment en servez-vous de ces phrases-là?


Bonjour 

On est dans le registre informel là, donc on peut le dire, mais on dira plutôt que l'équipe X leur a mis une taule/déculottée/dérouillée/raclée.


----------



## french.preppy

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> On est dans le registre informel là, donc on peut le dire, mais on dira plutôt que l'équipe X leur a mis une taule/déculottée/dérouillée/raclée.




on mis un(e) X *SUR* qqn?


----------



## Punky Zoé

french.preppy said:


> on mis un(e) X *SUR* qqn?


Non, ici, c'est "leur" (= à eux) qui représente ceux qui ont subi la raclée.


----------



## janpol

prendre une/la trempe
j'ai toujours entendu "prendre une taule" dans un sens très précis : être battu, certes, mais sans avoir réussi à marquer un seul point.


----------



## french.preppy

Merci beaucoup Zoé!!


----------



## tilt

janpol said:


> j'ai toujours entendu "prendre une taule" dans un sens très précis : être battu, certes, mais sans avoir réussi à marquer un seul point.


Ah oui ?
Moi, j'appelle ça _être Fanny_ (expression issue de la pétanque, il me semble).


----------



## janpol

être/faire/baiser Fanny, oui... Une expression venue de "la longue", je crois, puisque lyonnaise, et passée à la pétanque...
... mais au départ de ce fil, il est question de rugby.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Moi, j'appelle ça _être Fanny_ (expression issue de la pétanque, il me semble).


 En effet. Comme je me souvenais l'avoir lu dans ce fil : être Fanny 

Pour ceux qui aiment les régionalismes... au Québec on dit aussi « manger une claque »


> [Figuré]subir un cuisant échec. Il a mangé une claque. On va manger notre claque si on joue contre eux autres!


----------



## Nanon

french.preppy said:


> Est-ce qu'on peut dire, "ils se sont pris *une déculottée/une dérouillée/une taule*"_/ils ont pris une raclée_ (n'importe quel mot) PAR une autre équipe?



Ils *ont pris / se sont pris *une grande claque, une déculottée, une dérouillée, une dégelée, une raclée... *face à* l'équipe adverse.

Ils *se sont fait* écrabouiller, laminer, flanquer la pâtée, mettre minables... *par *l'équipe adverse.

(Les pauvres, qu'est-ce qu'ils ont morflé... )


----------

